# Does therapy work?



## frstdlmns (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I was wondering if therapy works for most people with SAD. My social anxiety gets worse every day to the point where I don't want to leave the house, at all. So I'm trying to find people who have had either success or failure with therapy in order to decide whether or not I should make the financial commitment. I realize that all therapists and patients are different but I want to know how therapy goes in general (more or less). 
A friend of mine who was being treated for depression told me to get a psychologist instead of a psychiatrist because the latter would just prescribe a bunch of meds without trying to root out what's actually wrong with me. Is this true? 
I really need help in controlling my SA :\ If anyone can recommend good therapists in South Florida, that would be great


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

I think it's effective, but it depends on the person to which extent. I would suggest counselling alongside cognitive behavioural therapy. Avoid the drugs as long as it's not necessary. Have you tried searching online? Some offer online therapy, which worked quite well for me.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

It can help. If you have the right therapy for you and a good therapist. After 6 years of different therapist, I finally found a good one. And she has really helped me.
I had CBT.


----------



## JustMatt (Jan 1, 2013)

I had CBT and It helped a little. 

What I found most helpful was being able to talk to someone who understood what I was going through (the Clinician I saw had suffered from SAD herself).


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Depends on what kind of therapy and the individual.


----------

